# Red Foxes



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm seeing a ton of red fox this year. I don't usually shoot them when I'm hunting but my son is convinced that he would like a pelt to keep. I looked in the furbearer proclamation and it says you don't need a license to shoot them but is there anything that I need besides that to keep one. 

Also, I'm sure I could skin one but after that what the heck to I do with it? Does anyone know who I contact to tan it for me and how much it might cost?

Thanks.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nothing else needed. Shoot me a pm. I have a contact for you to get it tanned but you will need to skin it or pay him $80! Blah, that still pisses me off!


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Montgomery Fur in Ogden.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

huntall said:


> Montgomery Fur in Ogden.


Montgomery dont tan them.

Moyles in Idaho comes highly recommended for tanning. I dont know how much they charge. A coyote is in the $22 range. You will need to skin, flesh, stretch and dry it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Castnblast, Be sure and have a large plastic garbage bag with you and some flying insect spray. Put the dead fox in the bag, spray it with a large amount of spray and then seal the bag up. Leave it in the bag for a couple of hours before you start to skin it. The purpose is to kill the lice and ticks.

Skin it tube style, like rolling off your socks and be extremely careful dealing with the tail. You need to get the entire tail bone out and they are very thin skinned. Just take your time and everything will work out.

You can just skin it, there is no fat to worry about fleshing. Then roll the skinned hide up flesh to flesh and put it in the freezer. Once you find a source for tanning you can just package it up and send it to them frozen. They will take it from there. Foxes are about the easiest there is to handle.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

They are very thin so be careful. There are ways to "home" tan if you want. Check out the sites on the internet. I used an alum recipe for tanning on some rabbit skins. It worked okay. I had to work the dried skin over a board for a while to loosen it up, but once loosened they were fine. Alum tannnig is only good for skins that are not going to get wet again.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

I use a guy in Hooper to tan my hides. He charges $16 to tan a fox. DO NOT HAVE HIM SKIN IT! He used to charge $20 to skin and now he wants $80 to skin. Complete bull sh**! Great tanner and a great guy other then that. His name is Chris and his number is: 801-603-6351


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. Now that I know they're fair game I probably won't see another one....


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

If you like them birds, you shoot every one you see!


----------

